# P o i n t l e s s t h r e a d



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate pointless threads but i have to, I'm too excited 
(yes cars dirty)


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

OP, I honestly think that is my favorite TT I have ever seen. When I get pissed off at my car, either because of repairs (I just replaced the drive axle, and then found out I had to replace the tie rod, the first repairs I have actually done, ever), wanting it to be faster, cooler, etc. I think of your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Love the look of the camber on the rear wheels

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Checkers10160 said:


> OP, I honestly think that is my favorite TT I have ever seen. When I get pissed off at my car, either because of repairs (I just replaced the drive axle, and then found out I had to replace the tie rod, the first repairs I have actually done, ever), wanting it to be faster, cooler, etc. I think of your car.





[email protected] said:


> Love the look of the camber on the rear wheels
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2



Thanks a lot guys! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great man! A little bland with the polished wheels, but spot now. I look forward to more shots of it. :beer:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Car looks awesome! keep it going:beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks so good dude. The bronze color def set it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhudak818 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks amazing man :thumbup:

Bronze > Polished (on this car) really sets it off


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks great man! A little bland with the polished wheels, but spot now. I look forward to more shots of it. :beer:





modstyle said:


> Car looks awesome! keep it going:beer:





lucpost said:


> Looks so good dude. The bronze color def set it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dhudak818 said:


> Looks amazing man :thumbup:
> 
> Bronze > Polished (on this car) really sets it off



thanks guys, it wasn't definitely hard to tell myself to take my fully polished, perfect condition wheels and sandblast them and then powder coat them but I'm super pumped on the way it came out


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

lucpost said:


> Looks so good dude. The bronze color def set it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This!

The red interior also looks great!
Lots of work in a short period of time!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Love the wheels!:beer: and much better on the steering wheel selection


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> This!
> 
> The red interior also looks great!
> Lots of work in a short period of time!:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks! :thumbup:



Morio said:


> Love the wheels!:beer: and much better on the steering wheel selection


and thanks haha, i hated the old wheel the day i put it on, never going cheap on a wheel again


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks amazing. Love the white and bronze.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Nice. But I want my click back for whoring outside the whoring or build thread. ;-)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nice. But I want my click back for whoring outside the whoring or build thread. ;-)


At least he didn't whore it in the TT gallery . But a new shoot deserves a new thread in my mind


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Neb said:


> Looks amazing. Love the white and bronze.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Thanks!



TTC2k5 said:


> Nice. But I want my click back for whoring outside the whoring or build thread. ;-)





PLAYED TT said:


> At least he didn't whore it in the TT gallery . But a new shoot deserves a new thread in my mind


Haha i felt like i need to whore a new thread since my cars dramatically since my last shoot. new interior, paint job, wheels, etc :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

lf_gottron said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s l u t ! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> s l u t ! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

does anyone remember the "dapper thread" under h2o sub forums?


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

I fail to see why this thread is pointless. That whip deserves the attention. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

your car is so sexy i love the red seats :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Letter K said:


> does anyone remember the "dapper thread" under h2o sub forums?


What are you saying?



drybar said:


> I fail to see why this thread is pointless. That whip deserves the attention. :thumbup::thumbup:





VWJon77 said:


> your car is so sexy i love the red seats :thumbup:


Thanks guys! I appreciate it


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

TT looks great! I too love the white with red combo. Can you please give more info on the steering wheel? Do you have a photo of the wheel from the drivers perspective?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

jaxtt said:


> TT looks great! I too love the white with red combo. Can you please give more info on the steering wheel? Do you have a photo of the wheel from the drivers perspective?


its a nardi wheel, check out my build thread


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Love the color combo! Def in for more photos :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, that's niiiice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LF_gottron said:


> its a nardi wheel, check out my build thread


Nardi>that grip royal bs:thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

:heart:ic:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

newhaus said:


> Love the color combo! Def in for more photos :thumbup:


new shots soon for an air society feature! 



[email protected] said:


> Oh, that's niiiice.


:thumbup:



PLAYED TT said:


> Nardi>that grip royal bs:thumbup:


rightttt! haha



CULVER said:


> :heart:ic:


:heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I like everything except the red interior, rear camber, and ride height. Not too crazy about wheels either.

I guess I like the color and that's about it.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> I like everything except the red interior, rear camber, and ride height. Not too crazy about wheels either.
> 
> I guess I like the color and that's about it.



hey thanks for the feedback! I guess ill put the camber to stock, get black interior like everyone else, and raise my car so i can go off roading with ken block. Oh and i guess i'll throw away my wheels while I'm at it and get some spray painted stock wheels or fake wheels from discount tire. have any recommendations on cup kits or kmart wheels for me, i clearly don't know what I'm doing


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

As much as you mock the old trend of "cup kits" and doing everything others do.....you seem to be following the CURRENT trend of what everyone does.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> As much as you mock the old trend of "cup kits" and doing everything others do.....you seem to be following the CURRENT trend of what everyone does.


So call me trendy, I'm cool with that. but don't come in here saying my car looks like ****. let me see yours, let me guess— silver tt, black interior, cup kit, on some wheels from discount tire and with a decently stock motor, and you probably baby it likes its a rare race car... am I right


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn man a lot of hate real quick. Maybe he just had an opinion? That's what you get when you post a picture whoring thread. Not everyone is going to love what you do, don't need to let it bring down your ego.. I mean mood.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> Damn man a lot of hate real quick. Maybe he just had an opinion? That's what you get when you post a picture whoring thread. Not everyone is going to love what you do, don't need to let it bring down your ego.. I mean mood.


Agreed 
If we all liked the same thing then whats the point? Just an opinion and the guys got 7k plus posts which gives him OG status :thumbup:
Grain of Salt:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Easy guys we all have our opinions. This isn't the first bagged and cambered TT nor will it be the last. A true car enthusiast can appreciate the work a car has in it whether it's your taste or not. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Easy guys we all have our opinions. This isn't the first bagged and cambered TT nor will it be the last. A true car enthusiast can appreciate the work a car has in it whether it's your taste or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


^x2
we don't need people on here with there negative attitudes. There's just no need for it.. You could handle a comment you don't necessarily like a lot better than that. Your not exactly a pioneer here dude...I could of bought red interior like 5 times already, I didnt because I don't love the way it holds up. most sets I find are faded and cracked already.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

yea shouldn't have been so harsh responding but at the same time, i can't stand when people that don't mod their cars in the first place hate on people who do.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

LF_gottron said:


> So call me trendy, I'm cool with that. but don't come in here saying my car looks like ****. let me see yours, let me guess— silver tt, black interior, cup kit, on some wheels from discount tire and with a decently stock motor, and you probably baby it likes its a rare race car... am I right


not quite.....

I do think your car looks like ****, but you are the one who started this P o i n t l e s s t h r e a d. What does my car look like? Like an Audi tt


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Take it to PM's. I don't want to start locking good threads. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Take it to PM's. I don't want to start locking good threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


agreed opcorn:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the red interior, rear camber, ride height, and wheels. 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

lucpost said:


> I love the red interior, rear camber, ride height, and wheels. 👍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too.

Are the red seats a factory option or did you have them re covered?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

downsouthdub said:


> Me too.
> 
> Are the red seats a factory option or did you have them re covered?


they are from the ALMS edition TT, so yes factory option but limited to 250 in the world. 250 were red and 250 were white/silverish


----------

